# It is about time...



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I figured why let Matt have all the fun. So i went ahead and conducted my own little green water experiment. For about 3 days. It all went away today and took all the remaining hair algae with it. It did however leave all the BBA behind. I guess you can't have everything huh? Plants are growing and pearling like mad. Definitely need to trim. Badly. If i can ever finish "The List", I could get back to more important things. Did I hear a rumor that overdosing Excel will kill BBA? If so, how much, over how long? Will it kill the fish as well? I am just so darn excited to finally see a tank without all that darn hair algae, fuzz algae and everything else. Finally getting there I think. I have been telling "The Boss" just have patience every time she says it looks like crap in there. Today, she says maybe they were right. Maybe it will just take some time. ](*,)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I guess I haven't been keeping up on the experiments. What got rid of the algae?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Did you add aspirin to the tank? Inquiring minds want to know 

As far as the Excel dosing, Damon was the inventor of that one I think. Here is the link to his thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3806&highlight=excel+overdose

I have used Excel in 30ml doses for up to 7 days so far. I probably should have let it go for 10 days but didn't. I haven't tried it again. It did cause my Lagarosiphon madagascarensis and Pogostemon helferi (Downoi) to melt. It may have also caused some damage to my Lobelia cardinalis 'Dwarf' but I can't be sure of that since the damage occured a week or so after I had quit the Excel dosing.

If you are worried, pay attention to post #82. This has worked for me also in the past. Reminds me, I need to do it again since the 55g has some BBA on the driftwood. We still need to find the cause of the BBA (probably low CO2) to keep it from coming back...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Aspirin??? Are you serious?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

MatPat said:


> I have used Excel in 30ml doses for up to 7 days so far. I probably should have let it go for 10 days but didn't. I haven't tried it again. It did cause my Lagarosiphon madagascarensis and Pogostemon helferi (Downoi) to melt. It may have also caused some damage to my Lobelia cardinalis 'Dwarf' but I can't be sure of that since the damage occured a week or so after I had quit the Excel dosing.
> We still need to find the cause of the BBA (probably low CO2) to keep it from coming back...


Ditto on Excel dosing and also with H2O2 dosing with those same plants.
BBA, come on, how many times do I need to say what causes this one?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

At least one more time Tom.  

My green water and hair algae just kind of went away on their own. And I wasn't really trying to grow algae.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll say it again for Tom...CO2, CO2, CO2! Add more of it  

Don't trust the kits so much and go by the plants and fish. Bump up the CO2 SLOWLY until the fish start to show signs of stress then back it off a bit. Our KH is close to the same but my pH reaches a low of around 6.1 according to the controller. Pretty close to that with the pH meter also. According to that, my CO2 levels should be lethal but the Discus don't seem to be stressed!

I gotta contact the county again to find out what they may be doing to the water supply. I've requested a comprehensive water analysis twice now and have yet to receive it...


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

The excel killed bba for me but CO2 is key to keep it from coming back. I'm guessing excel had no effect on the spores.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> Aspirin??? Are you serious?


Serious as a heart attack!

Here is the post that got me thinking about it: 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=7212&page=3&pp=10


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I read that willow thread last night. Too bad I've never had GW.  

Ever.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

just in case no one knew... velvet guard from jungle kills gw with fervor.
depedns on your livestock though as to whether i would reccomend using it


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey Urville, good luck with starting a fish/aquarist club in WY. I *knew* when I had seen you on the Natural Aquariums site that I had seen you around here somewhere.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks that means alot. if it goes well i'll let you all know, of course it's ageneral club with the area being so small, sorry not trying to hijack

you can check our measly page out at http://sewas.co.nr/[url]


----------

